# show off your goats and harnesses



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

ok guy let show off are goats and harnesses or goat and packs. i dont have any pics right now of my ******* wagon but will get some soon.
thanks,tayler


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd love pictures as well!

I'm training Melino right now... he's only 6 months old, so it'll be a while before I get him harnessed up. Maybe by spring I'll have a cart though... I HOPE!

Edited to add:I did work with Pace and Shanti when they were little and got to the stage of dragging things behind them.. but they are just too darn small! Maybe once I get a cart I'll use them as a team... but Melino is now my main focus. We just made little fleece harnesses-- nothing fancy!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

awww they are adorible


----------



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

*Goat*

Here is my goat Cowboy

http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q58/ ... yRendy.jpg

And Pepper

http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q58/ ... ulling.jpg

and Clyde, not a goat, but about the size of one

http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q58/ ... res475.jpg


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

adam I couldn't get your pictures to come up. Maybe I am the only one having problems with it. Pace's photo's came up just fine. Any suggestions.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I can see them fine... 

Very nice pictures Adam! I love Cowboy!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

awww so cute


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

DW - where did you get your cart(s) and harness? They fit each goat so well!

Kristen


----------



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

The cart was Amish made, by a guy about an hour away, and I made the harness.

Adam


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww! They are all so cute! My goats would nnever cooperate :lol:


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

this is really awesome!! i've never tried this; how on earth do you train them?? cowboy is actually prancing along so fast! good for you, this has got to be fun.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow nice pictures Adam. I was finally able to get them to come up. Cowboys looks like he loved pulling that cart. What kind of goat is Pepper he's cute. Nice Harness


----------



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

*Pepper*

Pepper is a pygmy wether.. Thank you

Adam


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

They all look great!!!!!!!!!! Any more??


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i made this pack out of a saddle bag i bought at TSC and some nylon webbing i bought online from jontay and some plastic snaps i bought at walmart


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i'd like to start "packing" as we're in alaska, and have many trails, mountains etc... what breeds tolerate; crossing water, uphill, friendly & gentle? i'm thinking oberhalsi / alpine.

And: id like directions on making a pack saddle, can be easy, doesnt need a real wood saddle either. like the one above heavenlyhaven that's neat, can you give directions on how you made it? thanks


----------



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

As far as I know there are not plans on the internet, Alot of people have made simple day packs, which work for small hikes, but if you are wanting to do alot of long distance, I would look in to getting a real packsaddle. Easier for you and better for the goat.

Adam


----------

